# Boston minumun driver rating is 4.5- NOT 4.6!!



## kdog82 (Nov 4, 2016)

I thought this was interesting.. I had been all paranoid about going below a 4.6 average rating on my driver account because I had read online that this would lead to deactivation.

However on the Uber website, it states that a driver must maintain a minimum average, but this average is different depending on what city he/she lives in because of cultural differences.

I decided to ask an Uber representative about the minimum average rating in Boston and here's what I found out...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdog82 said:


> View attachment 73449
> I thought this was interesting.. I had been all paranoid about going below a 4.6 average rating on my driver account because I had read online that this would lead to deactivation.
> 
> However on the Uber website, it states that a driver must maintain a minimum average, but this average is different depending on what city he/she lives in because of cultural differences.
> ...


Ubee can " adjust " your ratings up or down. Depends on their needs.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Depends on how many drivers they have. But ratings isnt the problem its reports. I have had friends deactivated for reports.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Boston has a lot of colleges. Students rate lower as a whole.


----------



## UberNomad (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a question to piggy back on this one if it's ok. Does it affect your rating when people don't rate you? I'm new so I only have 12 rides so far but only 5 ratings that apparently all 5 stars because my current rating is 5. So by that it looks like the no ratings aren't accounted for but will that eventually average out and lower my rating?

Sorry if this shouldn't be posted here, let me know and I'll go ask it on it's own thread if needed.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberNomad said:


> I have a question to piggy back on this one if it's ok. Does it affect your rating when people don't rate you? I'm new so I only have 12 rides so far but only 5 ratings that apparently all 5 stars because my current rating is 5. So by that it looks like the no ratings aren't accounted for but will that eventually average out and lower my rating?
> 
> Sorry if this shouldn't be posted here, let me know and I'll go ask it on it's own thread if needed.


No, sometimes they trickle in later. When they turn on thier app it ask them to rate their last driver if they do it within 3 or 4 days of the original trip


----------

